# Windows 3.11 Emulator für Windows 7



## Ajkula (31. Mai 2014)

*Windows 3.11 Emulator für Windows 7*

Ich möchte wieder eingie Spiele aus den 90ern zum Laufen bringen und suche einen Windows 3.11 Emulator der unter Windows 7 läuft.
Kann mir Jemand etwas brauchbares empfehlen?


----------



## chbdiablo (31. Mai 2014)

DOS Box schon probiert? Die meisten Spiele könnten da auch einfach so laufen, ohne dass du Windows 3.11 installieren musst. Win 3.11 ist ja fast nur eine grafische Oberfläche für DOS.


----------



## svd (31. Mai 2014)

Sonst kannst du noch immer einen virtuellen PC einrichten und zuerst DOS, dann Win 3.11 darauf installieren.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2014)

Aber dürfte wirklich kein Sinn machen ... ScummVM für die meisten Adventures, DOSbox für den Rest!


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber dürfte wirklich kein Sinn machen ... ScummVM für die meisten Adventures, DOSbox für den Rest!


 
Ja, ich denke auch das man sich den Schritt sparen kann da extra eine VM mit Windows aufzusetzen wenn man gleich die Programme nutzen kann
Vorallem wirds auch warscheinlich schneller gehen


----------



## Ajkula (2. Juni 2014)

DosBox geht nicht, das Ding braucht Windows.
Bin beim herumprobieren mit der VM, momentan läßt sich DOS nicht draufbekommen weil es als CD-image vorliegt und das virtuelle Laufwerk so nicht erkannt wird, als Floppy Image habe ich es nirgends gefunden, und jetzt eine USB-Floppy anschließen und dort die Dos und letztendlich die 15 Windows Disketten aus 1995 per Hand nachlegen... nun das muß doch einfacher gehen hoffe ich.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2014)

Wie wäre es wenn du uns die Spiele nennst? Dürfte vllt. einfacher sein dir zu helfen ...


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2014)

Ajkula schrieb:


> DosBox geht nicht, das Ding braucht Windows.


 
dann führ windows 3.x doch in der dosbox aus.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann führ windows 3.x doch in der dosbox aus.


Eben. Windows 3.x ist sofern ich weiß ja kein eigenes Betriebssystem, sondern einfach nur ein Programm, welches unter DOS läuft.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Eben. Windows 3.x ist sofern ich weiß ja kein eigenes Betriebssystem, sondern einfach nur ein Programm, welches unter DOS läuft.


 
Windows basierte imo bis Windows ME auf einem DOS-Unterbau und lieferte nur eine grafische Schnittstelle, um dieses DOS zu bedienen.
Erst mit XP trennte man sich davon.


----------



## Ajkula (3. Juni 2014)

Muß ich dann vor jedem Spiel Windows erst mal installieren um überhaupt spielen zu können?


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2014)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Muß ich dann vor jedem Spiel Windows erst mal installieren um überhaupt spielen zu können?


 
sag doch erster mal welches Spiel das sein soll und dann kann dir hier auch mal einer sagen, ob du wirklich eine VM mit Windows brauchst


----------



## Ajkula (4. Juni 2014)

Das Spiel ist Bolo von Dongle Ware, eine Art Arkanoid-Abwandlung bei welcher man den Ball an einer Leine herumspringen lässt usw. 
Ich habe nun unter DosBox Win 3.11 installieren können, Bolo läuft aber nicht, es scheint hängen zu bleiben.
Auch beim Ändern der geschwindigkeit tut sich nichts, das Spiel läuft nach wie vor nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2014)

vielleicht hilft das:

*Now on to the instructions (related to D-Fend Reloaded v1.0.0):*



Get your hands on original Bolo. I assume you can find it on one of  the “abandoned games” sites though you should notice that the game is  still copyrighted by Dongleware and I don’t encourage you to break  copyright laws. 
Put all Bolo files into folder where you have *full write access* as standard user. This is an important step since Bolo creates temp files in this directory. 
Download and install D-Fend Reloaded. It already brings the emulator DOSBox with it, so you don’t need to install DOSBox separately. 
Extract these D-Fend configurations files into the main program folder of Bolo. Replace file autoexec.bat. 
Start D-Fend Reloaded. Import the .conf file you have extracted in step 4. 
Edit the configuration by selecting the Bolo game entry and clicking “Edit” on the D-Fend toolbar.
Go to the “Drives” tab and replace the path “E:GamesBolo” with the actual path were your Bolo folder is located.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Click on the “Starting” tab to verify that it looks like this (if it contains a “mount….” line, remove the line):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
To start the game in the emulator, just double-click on the Bolo  item in D-Fend. Bolo complains about “DOS 6.0″ but that doesn’t matter.  Just press any key on this screen to continue. You should see the main  menu of Bolo then. From there on, anything should be pretty simple. 
Have fun playing this “oldie” game! 


RemBolo


----------



## Batze (4. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Erst mit XP trennte man sich davon.



Die gesamte NT Linie hatte DOS schon nicht mehr als Unterbau. Also schon weit vor XP.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Juni 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Die gesamte NT Linie hatte DOS schon nicht mehr als Unterbau. Also schon weit vor XP.



Ja, aber vor Windows XP war NT ja eher eine Reihe für professionelle Anwendung und weniger für den Heimgebrauch.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, aber vor Windows XP war NT ja eher eine Reihe für professionelle Anwendung und weniger für den Heimgebrauch.



War ja, glaube ich, auch so, dass die Spiele speziell auf NT getrimmt sein mussten und es darum eigentlich bei Games eher aussen vor blieb.
Kann das sein?


----------



## Batze (4. Juni 2014)

Stimmt bedingt.
Also mit Win 2000 konnte man schon sehr gut spielen, vor allem sehr stabil. So gut wie alles was auf Win 98 lief ging auch bei Win 2000. Das war so der Brückenschlag von der 9x Serie hin zur NT Serie.
Und ich muss sagen, Win 2000 gefiel mir richtig Gut. Win XP hatte allerdings dann den Massen Markt erobert und eine fantastische Hardware unterstützung zwecks Treiber gehabt.
Der Kernel war allerdings genau der gleiche. Wie auch heute noch, selbst Win8 hat den gleichen Grund Kernel noch, und zwar den von NT 4.


----------



## bringjak (28. Juli 2014)

würde gerne das Spiel "reine Zeitverschwendung" von Monty Phyton auf meinem Win7 Rechner spielen,
hat hier jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag wie ich es zum Laufen bringe ?


----------

